# K on 11/25, Take 2



## Tin (Nov 21, 2014)

Mishka and I plan to be there Tuesday. Lots of terrain added and they are apparently leaving lower East Fall ungroomed.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 22, 2014)

Watching the weather.  If it stays warm mon night could be epic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Nov 22, 2014)

Here we go again. Forecast even worse compared to last week one

Tuesday Mostly sunny, with a high near 35.  *Very windy,* with a west wind 50 to 55 mph decreasing to 43 to 48 mph in  the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as* 70 mph. *


----------



## Tin (Nov 22, 2014)

We are just cursed. I would go in the wet stuff Monday, just looks like sprinkles. How are winds looking then?


----------



## mishka (Nov 22, 2014)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lon=-72.81895&lat=43.60615#.VHEpDMmwTfX

Monday Showers, *mainly before noon*.  High  near 56. *Strong and damaging winds*, with a southwest wind *50 to 60 mph*.   Chance of precipitation is 90%. New precipitation amounts between a  quarter and half of an inch possible. 

I say f@#$%^  with forecast and go as planed. Monday looks to be is warmer day


----------



## Puck it (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks like last week.  Winds were weird Friday.  Nothing at the summit then coming around the bend in GN into NR.  It was howling.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 23, 2014)

If you listen to the weather you'll miss a lot of the good days.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 23, 2014)

Could be snow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Nov 23, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Could be snow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've read that a few places too, not sure where it is coming from. I've read up to 4-8".


----------



## mishka (Nov 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> I've read that a few places too, not sure where it is coming from. I've read up to 4-8".



when?


----------



## Tin (Nov 23, 2014)

Monday night, will be blow freezing above 2000' by Tuesday morning but I'm not sure where the moisture would come from.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 23, 2014)

I saw it on Kzone so it must be true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Nov 24, 2014)

Springlike tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Nov 24, 2014)

Close, saw 30s so hopefully some soft stuff after today's weather. Winds should be less than today's as well...


Oh Puck It....


----------



## Puck it (Nov 24, 2014)

Tin said:


> Close, saw 30s so hopefully some soft stuff after today's weather. Winds should be less than today's as well...
> 
> 
> Oh Puck It....


  I am out.  I have some meetings at work. Going Wednesday for sure.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 24, 2014)

Sunday is a possibility for me.   Hopefully the crowds won't be too bad since many people will be heading back south.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Nov 24, 2014)

Our crew will be there   Hope there's some bumps to ski other than MT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

